# Paulding Forest hunt



## Jeff Raines (Nov 12, 2008)

Starts Nov.20
I'll be out scouting later this week.But I have a question and will pm Sheffield WO and direct him to this thread as maybe he can help.
As I was driving out Braswell Mt Rd. yesterday I noticed timber company still actively logging on the wma.
My question is,Will that area be open for hunting or will the logging operation be shut down for the hunt?


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be out re-checking a spot on the southern portion of the Forest this weekend myself. I can't get off for that Thurs. and Fri. but I'll be out for Sat. and Sun. for sure.
I have'nt been up on Braswell this year, how much are they logging out ?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 12, 2008)

fflintlock said:


> I'll be out re-checking a spot on the southern portion of the Forest this weekend myself. I can't get off for that Thurs. and Fri. but I'll be out for Sat. and Sun. for sure.
> I have'nt been up on Braswell this year, how much are they logging out ?



From what I can see from the road,they are just thinning it.Should be great next year after regrowth


----------



## HUNT5 (Nov 13, 2008)

*I love this gun hunt*

Last year was my first hunt there and I killed a 9.  saw some other small bucks and a few does....this year I plan to have brutal tactics on these brown animals....in all seriousness, great fun hunting the saddles in the hardwoods and the creek funnels through the terrain...if anyone knows a better strategy...let me know.  So give me directions to your hunting spot!!! haha
Mine is go a mile and when the road forks go left.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 13, 2008)

ill be there fri-sun


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats the terrain like on it? I'm thinking of coming over there coon hunting but if its as steep as dawson forest..I might not!  Does it have any big creek bottoms?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 13, 2008)

north end it very topographic, but south end isnt as bad. my buddies coon hunt it pretty hard.


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Nov 13, 2008)

Theres Alot Of Coon Hunters On Th Pf, They Seem To Have Pretty Good Luck


----------



## PChunter (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be there sat. and sun. hope you all have good luck..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 13, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Whats the terrain like on it? I'm thinking of coming over there coon hunting but if its as steep as dawson forest..I might not!  Does it have any big creek bottoms?



There are some steep spots,specifically around raccoon creek.Other than that not even close to dawson forest mountains though


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 14, 2008)

went scouting today,whew,seems like you walk further when ya ain't carrying a gun.
Anyway,didn't find a lot of buck sign,did find acorns EVERYWHERE.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 14, 2008)

Gotta be alot of coons on it if they have a creek named after them lol......


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 15, 2008)

Jeff,

I am pretty close to the forest and know of a couple of good spots but don't have anyone to help drag, so not sure if I am going to go out.  I may have something else lined up, but if it doesn't work out I suppose I will be out there.


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

Just finished last minute scouting.   Found some good buck sign, sat down to eat a little lunch and had a nice 8pt walk below me on the creek bottom...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2008)

RVGuy said:


> Just finished last minute scouting.   Found some good buck sign, sat down to eat a little lunch and had a nice 8pt walk below me on the creek bottom...



Dang it man,there's creek bottoms in every holler,be more specific.Did it have an old busted up still


----------



## PChunter (Nov 16, 2008)

hey yall stay out of my creek bottom


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Dang it man,there's creek bottoms in every holler,be more specific.Did it have an old busted up still





well, it wasn't busted up.

I know this,  it's far enough in that there will be no dragging.  I'm bringin my deer cart.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 16, 2008)

My friend lives off Gold Mine Rd.  He has never been deer hunting but has let me park at his house and walk into PF just 150 yards from the edge of his backyard.  Last year I saw a couple does and some of the biggest turkey I have ever seen.  Anyway, I offered to teach him the ways of the deer woods this year and we were going to go Sat but he had surgery this past Friday and now we will be going on the Dec hunt.  Anyone know off any decent areas off Gold Mine Road?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2008)

RVGuy said:


> well, it wasn't busted up.
> 
> I know this,  it's far enough in that there will be no dragging.  I'm bringin my deer cart.



I never go to the woods without my cart.


seems every creek in paulding has a still huh?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2008)

hunter rich said:


> My friend lives off Gold Mine Rd.  He has never been deer hunting but has let me park at his house and walk into PF just 150 yards from the edge of his backyard.  Last year I saw a couple does and some of the biggest turkey I have ever seen.  Anyway, I offered to teach him the ways of the deer woods this year and we were going to go Sat but he had surgery this past Friday and now we will be going on the Dec hunt.  Anyone know off any decent areas off Gold Mine Road?



I have never been in the woods on Goldmine road,but be careful with details on this board or you might have a crowd with ya.


----------



## atgolfer (Nov 16, 2008)

This will be my first time deer hunting PF; have turkey hunted it quit a bit.   Hope to be able to hunt all 4 days.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 17, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have never been in the woods on Goldmine road,but be careful with details on this board or you might have a crowd with ya.




Hmmm, didn't think that would be a problem, always thought people here were good,ethical hunters.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 17, 2008)

Out scouting this afternoon(southside), found a nice area and also saw a climber attached to tree..been there a while from the way it looks. Was planning on setting up about 100 yards down stream(hint hint) and didn't know if its one of yours?


----------



## PChunter (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a climber out there but, it's on the north side and about 60yrds on my property. But, I am planning on going to get it brfore the cobb county hunter storm hits thursday


----------



## striper commander (Nov 18, 2008)

I did a little scouting yesterday. There are plenty of acorns but nowhere close to the acorns for the deer to bed. They have thinned the heck out of the northside.


----------



## Lee (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have my regs with me, I'll check when I get home, but if someone could help me and let me know when the doe day is?  I can't for the life of me remember.  And it's Thursday through Sunday?  I'm gonna leave work a little early and check on a few spots I've hunted in the past.  It would be a loooong drag though.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 18, 2008)

Lee said:


> I don't have my regs with me, I'll check when I get home, but if someone could help me and let me know when the doe day is?  I can't for the life of me remember.  And it's Thursday through Sunday?  I'm gonna leave work a little early and check on a few spots I've hunted in the past.  It would be a loooong drag though.



20-21 buck only
22-23 either sex


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 18, 2008)

My son and I went out Sunday to check out our little spot, we did'nt see anything, not even a squirel, but, we did see plenty of promising sign. It was still a bit windy on the south side of the forest. I did see something that really amazed me though. We seen some wasp's nest in a few trees. One of them was at least 30 couple of feet up, the other was a good 20 feet up in the tree. I have never seen wasp's nest that high up. In the north, the sign of winter is told by how high the wasp's nest are off of the ground, 6 to 12 feet tops, is what I have ever seen. The higher up, the more snow that will fall. But that's up north, what about here, ya'll ever seen wasp's nest that far up in a tree ?
 I think our spot has been compromised though, my son noticed some rocks piled up where we planned on going in the woods and up on a ridge at. This is off of "Old Cemetary Rd." at the gate and down that road a little. If you are on here, please PM me so I know we will not be screwing up each other's hunt for Saturday and Sunday, as that is the only day we can get out to hunt. As a side note, How many folks hunt over that way, off of 120 ? I seen quit a few folks out in some other places we checked out, (just in case) scout'n on Sunday. I'm really look'n forward to put'n a little meat in the freezer and can hardly wait ! Look's like it'll be a pretty decent weekend too !
Good luck to all, hope ya get what your after !
I still can't get over those wasp's nest though, strangest thing I ever saw.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 18, 2008)

I live off of 120 near roses and that location is my alternate location..there should be plenty of forest on 120 to hunt and im sure there will be trucks at every pull in.Dont know about the wasp nest. Is old cemetery near that old chuch?


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Nov 18, 2008)

In your experiences,  which side of the forest is hunted the hardest........North, South, East or West.  This is my 1sy year hunting it, so I'd like to get an idea what kind of "competition" I'll be facing where I have been scouting.  Thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 18, 2008)

If yall dont kill em in the morning,your not going to lol...Gonna be PERFECT for deer hunting..I bet they mow a few down!!!


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 18, 2008)

My first year as well. Ive been scouting and looking for heavy traveled trails. Theres alot of them. Best bet is to get our early as possible and set up.(first come first serve)


----------



## PChunter (Nov 18, 2008)

it's all hunted hard. my prop. backs up to it and it's a 45 truck ride to the nearest gate. There are people back there on our line every year.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 18, 2008)

i am pumped up for friday morning. Ill be in the tree i killed my 19" wide 8 out of 2 years ago. Gonna hunt hard friday, and try to go ahead and get my two bucks! I really dont need the meat I have already killed 6 deer and 7 hogs this year, so Im gonna try to get some good bucks friday.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 18, 2008)

oldmossyhorns said:


> In your experiences,  which side of the forest is hunted the hardest........North, South, East or West.  This is my 1sy year hunting it, so I'd like to get an idea what kind of "competition" I'll be facing where I have been scouting.  Thanks




anywhere you go this weekend will look like the walmart parking lot.


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Nov 18, 2008)

I've heard it was grand central station.


----------



## Harbuck (Nov 18, 2008)

Never hunted it on a check in hunt. so do we have to check in the mourning of the hunt or can we check in now if so between what hrs. ?


----------



## Harbuck (Nov 18, 2008)

I've only been out there in turkey season. It is sign in.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2008)

check in once for the whole hunt, but it probably wont be available until this afternoon.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 19, 2008)

Im signed in, Good luck tomorrow yall


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 19, 2008)

Gotta get signed in tommorow. Hey ,what a surprise i found some old stills in the creek bottom as well(hope were not all talking about the same on) really nice spot..


----------



## rolltide (Nov 19, 2008)

good luck to all on the forest tomorrow


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea , good luck guys, but please leave a few for this weekend 
Sure wished I could've got off work for the Thurs. and Friday hunting, guess I'll have to settle for the weekend only. Looks like the temps will good too.


----------



## bucktail (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone back from the paulding hunt? How was this morning?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw 1 deer this morning,but that was all I needed to see.
3 pointer,dressed 76 lbs.Ambassadeer saw a couple of deer,but too far for his bow.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2008)

As I called a good friend and bragged about having the biggest buck so far(mine was the first signed out)He informed me that he'd just killed his best wma buck yet.I met up with him and took some pics,haven't gotten his weight and age yet but he's a heck of a 10 pointer.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw Jeffs deer up close & personal like... still short of breath...


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 20, 2008)

did that buck come off paulding forest???


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow large and in charge..Ive been out scouting for 2 days. Ran into about 7 running up hill and away from me today. Man I didnt even have my rifle on me...I just got home after driving through most parking areas and the flood gates have opened. Man I wish I had today and tommorow off work.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a nice 10 point buck for sure ! Was it on Paulding ?
Congrats Jeff Raines on your buck !
I went and signed in this evening, I might even get to make an evening hunt for tomorow. Can't hardly wait, I'm rarring to go, I need some meat !


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a good stinkin buck!  I'll be out there in the morning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2008)

yep,that 10 point came off paulding forest.

I forgot to add in my post a huge Thanks to ambassadeer and Jranger for helping my drag/pull/push.
They could have said their goodbyes at the truck,but J said"with 3 of us we can get that deer out quick"he didn't know how far back I huntand it's mostly uphill all the way out


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 20, 2008)

They kill some great deer there every year..I wonder if they have ever considered making it a quaility managed wma like dawson forest?


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2008)

It's like being back when ! 
Someone else's kill is as exciting as your own ! Congrats to the man that killed that 10 pointer ! I'll bet he'll be smile'n for a good while, he deserves too as well. Kind'a gives the rest of us something to look forward to, don't it !
I'll tell ya what, I'm ready to go into the woods, kill or not, I'll just be happy to get out. I realy need some meat though  But I will be happy to just be out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2008)

Getting weight and age from Gary now.
weight-112
main beams-20 1/4
inside spread-16 
age- only 3.5


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2008)

20 deer signed out so far, including a 2.5 yr old velvet no testicled buck with a collar. I saw it in person when I went to check in. Ill be there in the morning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 20, 2008)

What kind of collar?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2008)

an orange nylon collar.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess somebody cut it and had it as a pet.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I guess somebody cut it and had it as a pet.


probably
It's bedtime,I'll be back out there in the morning.Hear it's gonna be cooooooold


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2008)

didn't stay out there long this morning,wind howling and sinuses starting to act up.It's miserable trying to see with wind blowing in watery eyes and haveing to sniffle up a runny nose quietly.
Didn't see anything


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

same here.........blowing like all get out.  Got busted by a small buck lastnight coming out.  gonna try again today with the pop-up blind.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2008)

saw a small 8 trailing a doe this morning right at daylight, then a doe and a yearling at 7:45, then two does and two yearlings at 8:00. 8 deer total, i could have easily shot the 8 poiner but i was waiting on my 3rd for the 100" list. not gonna go this evening b/c of the blistering wind, but in the morning I will be laying the smack down on a couple does!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 21, 2008)

Thrus mornin: 4 point and a spike
Thrus evenin: 3 does
Fri: Nothin but cold wind


Whos the white explorer( i think ) with the GON sticker?


----------



## PChunter (Nov 21, 2008)

4 guys didn't see q thing


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Whos the white explorer( i think ) with the GON sticker?



yeah,he didn't even come out of the woods and associate with us,how rude.

I pulled my stand out,unless I wake up at 04:30 and just can't go back to sleep,I won't be there


----------



## BOUNDS333 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sat in the wind this morning also. My buddy shot a 4 point chasing 2 does @ 8:30. We tracked blood until it ran out and never found him.
I think he got up too quick and pushed him.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 21, 2008)

I will be way back in the woods off of hulseytown in the morning. Maybe the wind will die down and they will be moving good.


----------



## atgolfer (Nov 21, 2008)

Was out off hulsey town this morning; 5:00 am to beat the rush; about froze to death in the tree. Will be back and go to a ground attack; further back in the woods.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm headed out in the am myself, I'll be tote'n the ole back back with layered clothing in it  Thermos full of coffee, couple of sandwiches, couple bottles of water and some snacks, I ain't leaving my spot till it gets dark. Momma said don't come home without no deer LOL!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2008)

atgolfer said:


> Was out off hulsey town this morning; 5:00 am to beat the rush; about froze to death in the tree.



ain't much to do for an hour and half in the dark huh?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2008)

fflintlock said:


> I'm headed out in the am myself, I'll be tote'n the ole back back with layered clothing in it  Thermos full of coffee, couple of sandwiches, couple bottles of water and some snacks, I ain't leaving my spot till it gets dark. Momma said don't come home without no deer LOL!!!



Smart
I messed up and wore all my clothes in this morning,including wool hat.I was sweating at 06:15......not good with a cold wind blowing


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

it's official:   I have seen every turkey in Paulding County today.  The ole dog house blind worked like a charm.


----------



## PChunter (Nov 21, 2008)

5 people hunted with me this afternoon and not a deer seen.  Never even heard a shot. Good luck to you guys in the morning I gave my spot up to one of my friends.  I am going back to Fulton Co. gotta be there on these perfect weather days.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2008)

taking a kid in the morning!


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Nov 22, 2008)

brrrrr was cold this morning.  folks keep sayin to cold for the deer to move. Wasn't too cold for the hunters though, saw plenty of them moving around.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I got me a spike at 8 am, 90 lbs. The horns were about 8" long. 55 yd. shot and he went another 18 before he piled up. Oh yea, it was a chilly morning !
Meat in the freezer, YAHOOOOO !!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2008)

congrats flintlock
when I saw that you'd posted,I knew you had success.Or you'd still be out there


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 22, 2008)

Even though I'm not hunting PF WMA, appreciate all the interesting updates, everyone.  Glad Jeff & fflintlock scored amongst all the crowds.  Many thank-you's, Jeff, for posting the photos.  Wish everyone who hunts here lots of success & look forward to hearing more about your experiences.


----------



## Lee (Nov 22, 2008)

Man, the woods are calm, this is awesome even if I don't see a deer. I'm in a beautiful spot. If it doesn't happen, I definitely can't blame the weather.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2008)

5:20
gettin prime time Lee,hope you're seeing some deer


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats fflintlock.  Did you get him with the powder gun?  If so, I bet some folks were surprised to hear that thing fire off.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 22, 2008)

No I did'nt as a matter of fact. I gave my oldest son my 7mm 08 some time back, it was a gun I bought from a dear friend, with some hand loads, he passed away this year. Well I borrowed it for this hunt and used the old handloads, these shells were loaded up about 15 years ago. I felt real good about this day and figured I'd use the old and borrowed to get my first Georgia deer. Just so happened, it all worked out. Normaly, I would'nt use old ammo, it was something I did without really doing a whole lot of thinking period. That ole remmington has plenty of mojo from my friend, now it has a little more for my son to work from.
 Next Paulding deer hunt, I will have the ole flinter in hand, it has a bit of mojo to it as well, mine 
When we going to Sheffield ?


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope everyone did well this weekend out in the forest. I was out since thursday and havent seen a deer. What is going on? I have been sitting about 50-80 yards from fresh scrapes and near a good bedding area were I saw several deer scouting. Getting a little frustrated 2 weeks out and not even a good sighting yet. Oh and by the way seen about 2 dozen wild turkeys, man i wish it was turkey season!


----------



## christopher01 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hunted thursday evening and sat morn on southside didn't see a thing.  had an out of the way spot all to myself, I know why now.  spot looked great during bowseason, guess their patterns changed. should have done some more scouting closer to gun.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 23, 2008)

I wonder how many deer were killed, I was number 37 at 10:00 am Saurday morning. There was a 4 pointer checked in right after me. I forgot how many bucks the officer said was killed.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 24, 2008)

30 bucks were killed thurs and friday. dont know about the rest.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 24, 2008)

I remember they used to write the totals on a chal board where everyone could see it.


----------



## Xzuatl (Nov 24, 2008)

I stopped by last night and there were 95 killed as of 6:30pm. Not sure on the buck to doe count. This was a rotten hunt for me. I did kill a coyote opening morning and only saw a doe on Friday night. I hunted hard but couldn't find the deer....


----------



## Dupree (Nov 24, 2008)

i missed a doe sunday morning. She was real skiddish acting and i took a quick shot at 250 yards and missed. I know I missed b/c she ran off and came right back by. I went and checked for blood (even though I knew I missed) and found her running tracks in the fresh dirt of the chop and there was no blood like I expected. 

And I know I can hit one that far b/c last weekend I put the rangefinder on a doe at 321 yards and killed her no problem. I just wasnt steady and shot quick before she ran.


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 24, 2008)

*Hunted Paulding*

Hunted first three days.Stayed in stand all day Fri.except for one hour.Saw deer every day.Watched ten at one time Thurs.Killed two.A huge area was locked out.DNR told me that they didn`t want people to" get stuck".That`s a bunch of crap.I`ve pulled stuck hunters out of Paulding for decades,and have been pulled out myself.It happens.It`s part of hunting.Due to the locked gate syndrome,I no longer bow hunt on Paulding.I go to Pine Log.I can no longer  drag a deer uphill a long way.The place I hunted this time is usually crowded,but due to the timber thinning,I had it to myself.I scouted two full days prior to the hunt,so I had several options.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 25, 2008)

Xzuatl said:


> I stopped by last night and there were 95 killed as of 6:30pm. Not sure on the buck to doe count. This was a rotten hunt for me. I did kill a coyote opening morning and only saw a doe on Friday night. I hunted hard but couldn't find the deer....



Comparing this to GON Mag's 2008 August issue on Page 77, Paulding Forest WMA harvest results from last year 2007:  

1st Hunt in Nov. Total = 140, 9.9% success 

2nd Hunt in Dec. Total = 29, 2.9% success

Looks like this year harvest is a significant decrease.


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 9, 2008)

Who's ready for the second paulding forest hunt? Ive been itching for 2 weeks now!


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 9, 2008)

I know I'll be out there


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 9, 2008)

If I go it will only be for the first morning.I'm working the rest


----------



## pimpincjh123 (Dec 15, 2008)

it really starts the 18th but most people have to work but its this thursday


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 27, 2009)

Gary had his 10 pointer scored officially,119


----------

